# Baltimore Channel 11-1



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Since the transition I am unable to get this channel OTA, but the D* feed works fine. I can get 2-1, 13-1, 45-1, 54-1 just fine. I have tried OTA setup several times with no luck.

Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

WBAL (11-1), WJZ (13-1) and WMAR (2-1) all broadcast from the large tower near 83, just south of Cold Spring. I've read that WJZ and WMAR have increased their power but WBAL hasn't. That may be your issue, but I wouldn't think so given your close proximity to the tower. I'm about 15 miles further from the tower than you are and I have no issues. Do you have any large obstructions between you and the tower? Is it possible to raise the height of your antenna?


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> WBAL (11-1), WJZ (13-1) and WMAR (2-1) all broadcast from the large tower near 83, just south of Cold Spring. I've read that WJZ and WMAR have increased their power but WBAL hasn't. That may be your issue, but I wouldn't think so given your close proximity to the tower. I'm about 15 miles further from the tower than you are and I have no issues. Do you have any large obstructions between you and the tower? Is it possible to raise the height of your antenna?


I just checked antennaweb.org, and noticed they went from uhf to vhf, and my cm4220 is only uhf. I think this is my issue.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol: Yeah that'll do it, too.


----------



## hsweiss (Jul 29, 2009)

WBAL 11 is VHF. But with most UHF antennas you should be able to receive upper VHF. I am doing this currently with a UHF antenna in my attic. The issue was with low VHF transmission power. Both WJZ 13 and WBAL 11 were pumping extremely low power after the June 12th transition when they went back to their VHF channel assignments (something like only 5KW). WJZ almost immediately petitioned the FCC to increase power which was granted and hence an immediate impact (for me - I'm in Severna Park). Then WJZ switched to directional antennas and I lost them. Turns out that was due to just the opposite problem - too much power. I am in their highest power xmission lobe and I was being over saturated. WBAL, in the meantime was hit or miss. Some evenings it was there, sometimes pixilating, sometimes gone. But they petitioned the FCC to "test" increased power in 2 increments which apparently took sometime to get on-line. They have increased their power to 26.6 KW and now I have good OTA reception with my attic antenna.


----------

